
Dropbox Hires New CTO and GM - jbyers
https://blog.dropbox.com/topics/company/thank-you-quentin--and-welcome-tim-and-bharat
======
strikelaserclaw
man what is with this site redesign? It feels awkward and slow.

------
Zhenhenry
Great news!!

------
ricc
I don't know if I just had a good night's sleep but that font seems to be very
easy to read for me.

